# What makes a good Pokie cage?



## EightLeggedFrea (Aug 19, 2008)

I heard that a good cage for Pokies is something that has a secondary opening close to substrate level, which makes cleaning/feeding easier. Where can I find something like this? What's the product?


----------



## Scott C. (Aug 19, 2008)

Couldn't help you with the type you've heard of, but anything that can be closed securely, and ventilated, makes a good pokie cage.... Personally, I like slide top glass 10gals on end.

Good luck with the search

Cheers


----------



## dianedfisher (Aug 19, 2008)

EightLeggedFrea said:


> I heard that a good cage for Pokies is something that has a secondary opening close to substrate level, which makes cleaning/feeding easier. Where can I find something like this? What's the product?


Depends on the size of Poeci that you're keeping.  I find doing my set-ups in "upside down" configuratons to be really helpful for smaller spiders. You can just take off the top and set it aside, do your tank maintenance, remove bolus' and clean the water dish and then put the top back on.  Spider doesn't usually even know it's been moved.  Most of the time I go ahead and use the tweezers to give the T a cricket to eat while it's waiting on me to get done.
This is a bad photo but you can get the idea. these are 4 X 4 X 7 inch acrylic cubes.  The "lid" is used as the base and it filled with eco-earth and moss.  I glue cork bark into what is now the "top" and arboreals such as poeci's usually hang out there when they hide.  I just put a gatorade cap in the base for a water dish.  the cubes are available in smaller sizes as well.  When they get big, I go with tarantulascages.com big, front opening cages.
Di


----------



## Kuroth (Aug 19, 2008)

You might take a look at the Exo Terra.. I have a 12X12X12 with a pink toe in it and so far I love this tank..  Has the opening screen top and two opening front doors...  Lots of opening options...

The PetSmart by my house had this Eco 12X12X12 on sale for $44 normally $60+....  I ordered 2 more for that price..


----------



## sick4x4 (Aug 19, 2008)

they have these at wal-mart(everything i use is from there) and i haven't looked back...or like scott said(he's got the funds lol)
heres what i use for jev's...$2 each





and for adults(6"s or above)...$5 each


----------



## Scott C. (Aug 19, 2008)

Hahaha... funds? I got bills again brotha  

I recommend everyone find a pet store they can bear walking into, and earn some juice... for used glass cages. The shops don't like cleaning 'em, and they'll ditch 'em dirty for real cheap usually. Spare an extra look at that yard sale you drive by too... People are always trying to get rid of little Billy's aquarium he's lost interest in.

Also, for slings/juvies, hit your local 99 cent stores up. They'll save you that trip into hell... err... wal-mart, and some dough.


----------



## sick4x4 (Aug 19, 2008)

Scott C. said:


> Hahaha... funds? I got bills again brotha
> 
> I recommend everyone find a pet store they can bear walking into, and earn some juice... for used glass cages. The shops don't like cleaning 'em, and they'll ditch 'em dirty for real cheap usually. Spare an extra look at that yard sale you drive by too... People are always trying to get rid of little Billy's aquarium he's lost interest in.
> 
> Also, for slings/juvies, hit your local 99 cent stores up. They'll save you that trip into hell... err... wal-mart, and some dough.


lol....with larger collections buying cages and having a place for them has been my problem, starving student comes to mind....i forgot the used route..reptile places especially or at last it was for me when i was into glass....


----------



## Scott C. (Aug 19, 2008)

sick4x4 said:


> ....i forgot the used route..reptile places especially....


Yup. They get more ish dumped on them than many would imagine, and they don't usually need/want 'em.... I've come up good many times 

You're right about the space thing though.... I have an advantage there, but I don't expect many see that as acceptable for themselves  .... Wall units can be made cheap though if you're willing to put some work into them. That's the best way to go for the last residence your T will need if you ask me.


----------



## reverendsterlin (Aug 20, 2008)

using a container like or similar to sick4X4's is the best type for this. Take a plastic spice bottle, peanut butter jar, or something similar (dimensions are a personal preference) and cut around the shoulder (thats below the threads that hold the cap). Trace a quick outline (I placed some masking tape so the enclosure wasn't marked on) of the cut piece onto the enclosure just above substrate level, then cut this out (inside the outline). Place the cut top over the enclosure opening and silicon or hot glue around it sealing it well. Let the pieces dry together and the you can unscrew the added lid for cleaning and adding prey. Next time I need to put one together I'll get pics of the process, used to have some up before the gallery change lol. A real simple process I started using after I got tired of pokies darting out when I fed, cleaned, or added water. Sometimes a T (usually an avic lol) would choose to build inside the added opening but that left the top opening for the access lol. Having a choice is such a good thing (on large enclosures this same method can be used to add a 3rd opening as well).
Rev


----------



## robc (Aug 20, 2008)

I use the containers like sick4X4 for my starter colonies and smaller SP, but I also have elaborate display tanks for my adult females here is the links:

*Here is a simple 5 gal video tutorial of my 4" P.Rufilata:*

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=131984&highlight=robc's

*Here is a larger tank for my female regalis & suntiger (same size tank):*

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=130977&highlight=robc's

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=130932&highlight=robc's

*Here is a very large display tank (90 gal on end) for my P.Fasciata:*

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=126826&highlight=Tutorial

*The lid of above tank:*

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=126966&highlight=Tutorial



It depends on what you like, I like my set-ups big....rob


----------



## sick4x4 (Aug 20, 2008)

just remember robs a show off and is super rich lol. actually i wish i could have set-ups like rob....


----------



## robc (Aug 20, 2008)

sick4x4 said:


> just remember robs a show off and is super rich lol. actually i wish i could have set-ups like rob....


(LOL).....your the man 4X4!!


----------

